# net breeder box



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i got a breeder net box thingy today for my shrimp, its hanging in my 20g. i have a bit of java moss in there and a green been. put in 2 pregnant rcs that i could catch and when they have the babies theyll go back in the 20. anybody tried this before? i would just leave all the babies in the tank to fend for themselves but im gonna need shrimp to populate another tank in a new weeks so i thought i could save money by increasing the survival chances of the babies.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think that should work fine. I've actually thought about doing that myself but never tried it with shrimp. I put a couple of Endlers in one & now are raising the fry in that manner.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

someone on another forum told me they have done it with shrimp and had success


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi, I do something similar and it works great. Check out my post about it, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-invertebrates/54218-keeping-babies-alive.html


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ive read that if you can stick a needle through the holes in the netting baby shrimp can get through. is this true?


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i took all four preggo females out of the breeder. 2 had lost a little bit of their color and they werent very lively. i sorta felt bad for them and ive been seeing lots of baby rcs in the tank the past couple days so i know the babies had a chance at makin it


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I've taken all the RCS out as of my similar setup once they had the babies. They slip back into life in the tank with no issues. Now I only have 2 RCS and 2 CRS left with eggs in there. There are soooo many babies and the CRS are pretty active. I won't be adding anymore until all the berried shrimp are no longer berried and the babies have gotten large enough to let out into the main part of the tank.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya as soon as i let mine out of the breeder they were completely back to normal, i was happy for them. i counted like 14 babys of various sizes today and theres probably many more i cant see. i dont think im gonna put rcs in the new tank anyways so the ideas out. i think im gonna stock it with yellow shrimp and blue tigers


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hehe, great minds think alike. My plan was to put blue tigers in with my yellow shrimp, but someone pointed out that the blond baby tigers would be tough to differentiate from baby yellows and you'd have to wait a while to be able to see the difference.

The day I redo my main tank and get a rimless tank I plan on moving the yellows to my main tank with the CRS and put the RCS into a smaller tank by themselves.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

dude who cares if you cant differentiate for a couple weeks lol. i think it would look sweet to have a really green planted tank then these bright yellow and bright blue shrimp everywhere. i cant wait to get some. whered you get your yellows and blues?


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Well if you are selling them it could make for some very bad or very good feedback if you chose the wrong ones.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ooo i see. im not really planin on selling them, just want some cool stuff to look at


----------

